# Retained POC after D&C for Missed AB



## megore (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello,

Could anyone tell me the correct ICD 9 code for retained products of conception after a D&C for missed ab?  Not sure if you use the 637.91 or continue to use 632 for missed ab.

Thanks


----------

